# Why do these two pigeons sit in a dark corner?



## PensivePigeons (Apr 30, 2021)

There are two wild pigeons that have been coming to my balcony regularly for months now. There is a male and a female, and they pretty much spend the entire day here. Until recently, they would typically sit up on the railing, but they have begun going down into the corner near the wall, behind a little garbage can. They both go there together and the male one coos loudly for a long time. Sometimes one stands on top of the other while they are there, too. I'm wondering what this change in their behaviour could mean? I took a video of it, and it's a bit hard to hear the sound, but the male one is making lots of noise. Here is the video:


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's a perfect nesting spot! They will probably start building a nest soon and raise their babies on your balcony.


----------

